# Can I keep using this?



## weebolddavy (19 Feb 2017)

Hi Folks. Until a week ago I had never used ferts and I had never even seen a live pressurised co2 system until I fitted one yesterday. Hoping to get my PH down from 7.6 which I was never happy with. The water around here doesn't even taste good!
A week ago I bought a bottle of *'Colombo FloraGrow Carbo CO2 Fertilizer'* and started introducing it into my aquarium. Yesterday my pressurized CO2 system arrived and I fitted it. The question is: do I keep using the Colombo product or do I stop. Let me quote from the bottle!
_'Flora-Grow consist of dissolved organic sources of CO2 which partly replaces CO2 gas as a basic nutrient for plant growth. By adding Flora-Grow Carbo you stimulate plant growth and reduce the development of algae'_.
Yesterday I introduced the Flora-Grow as I have been doing for the past week AND set off my pressurized system at one bubble per second, starting one hour before my lights come on and turning off one hour before the lights go out (7.5 hours)
The drop checker is blue so I'm sure it's not getting enough CO2.
I would be grateful for any advice. Thanks


----------



## GHNelson (19 Feb 2017)

Hi Davy
I would go 2 hours before lights on......increase the bubble rate till you at see a Green Drop Checker!
I would also half dose Liquid Carbon as a further supplement....wont do much harm, not too!
Reduce lighting to 6.5 hours...too much lighting is one of the factors that cause algae on initial Co2 dosing...and new planted set-ups.
Maintanace is also crucial...to keep algae at bay...purchase some floating plants.
Above is just my opinion 
Good luck
hoggie


----------



## weebolddavy (19 Feb 2017)

Hi Hoggie. Thanks for your input. Like most co2 newbys I'm terrified to come home and find my fish gasping for air or worse!
I've no problems at the mo with algae. I have half of my tank surface covered by floating plants which have been thriving for the past 12 months.
I do 25% water changes every two weeks (the tank isn't heavily stocked) change the filter material every month. The Juwel Vision 260 litre tank has the standard internal filter and an Eheim Pro 3 external running. Maybe a bit overkill but it works for me. It has two T5 54 Watt lights.
Just want to make sure that the bubble count is stable before I make any major changes. I will be adding to the stock on my birthday in 4 weeks so hopefully it will have settled down and found a balance and my confidence has grown by then!
Will take your advice on lighting and half the liquid dose but keep the bubbles unchanged in the meantime. Thanks again


----------



## GHNelson (19 Feb 2017)

Hi


weebolddavy said:


> Like most co2 newbys I'm terrified to come home and find my fish gasping for air or worse!


Indeed....regarding live stock and Co2 injection!
If you do increase bubble rate it has to be done slowly over several days!
If your going to add more fish...be careful as they usually come from a well aerated tank environment in the local fish store!
More filtration is better than less
Good Luck 
hoggie


----------



## weebolddavy (19 Feb 2017)

Cheers Hoggie


----------

